# Eucalyptus Tree Burls/burrs



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,
I was recently involved in a discussion about how Burls form on Eucalyptus trees. Well, I Googled "Eucalyptus Tree Burls" before extending my opinion any further, and just as well because I learned something new this morning. It appears that Burls usually form from a Disease of some sort, or from stress to the tree. this can be from insect attack or from physical stress such as wind, water or fire.
So thanks to the person who enlightened me and has also been enlightened.
Attached are a couple of images of a "Salmon Gum" and also a River Red Gum. The River Red Gum is almost entirely Burl for at least 6 feet of it's trunk. Man, would I love to have that in my shed.
Hope you find this interesting and I apologise that I cannot provide the link to this particular site, I'm technologically challenged.

Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW, some big burls. That firs one reminds me of a lamp I'm working on with my wife right now. Mine is lodgepole pine burl.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree with Jim, them be some big burls !!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing ugly and beautiful at the same time. I agree, a piece of that in the shop would be great.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have to agree with doubleDD certainy without argument there is some of the finest examples of mother natures work on display.

And for the para normal phemomena people there is also what look like a Boeing Logo in the top left of photo 1 as well.
Interesting!!!


----------



## Rockbuster (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad that you showed these to me before Bob, I had a question to ask back then, but forgot it then. I was wondering What sort of root system do these trees have, and would there be any sort of highly figured usable wood in these also??


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

Don, you ask some good questions Hey? I really don't know for sure but I have been told that there are burls which form on the roots and also have had some pieces of Gum tree root from South Australia which are highly figured.
So, I guess that the answer is yes.
Hope this helps.

Bob.


----------

